# C-10 Exam For Electricians From Foreign Countries!



## Batik (Nov 15, 2009)

I am electrician from foreign country. I decided to take license , i went to the school CSLS took study manuals , i bought 2 "extra" test books from builders bookstore and study very well .... But in state exam questions were totally different and i could not pass , and there were questions about Solar , there were questions (maybe 8) about Water Department and Water Storm ,, 
Can somebody help me ?? I need to know where can i take the exactly material , which i can study and pass, because in SAFETY there is only about Fire Department there is not a Water department question in my study material ,,, If someone had the same situation please 'give me direction' what to do .....

Los Angeles , CA


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

Batik said:


> I am electrician from foreign country. I decided to take license , i went to the school CSLS took study manuals , i bought 2 "extra" test books from builders bookstore and study very well .... But in state exam questions were totally different and i could not pass , and there were questions about Solar , there were questions (maybe 8) about Water Department and Water Storm ,,
> Can somebody help me ?? I need to know where can i take the exactly material , which i can study and pass, because in SAFETY there is only about Fire Department there is not a Water department question in my study material ,,, If someone had the same situation please 'give me direction' what to do .....
> 
> Los Angeles , CA


The purpose of the test is to weed out unqualified people. The test seems to be doing exactly what it was designed to do. I'm not sure what your complaint is.
.
.
.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Batik said:


> I am electrician from foreign country. I decided to take license , i went to the school CSLS took study manuals , i bought 2 "extra" test books from builders bookstore and study very well .... But in state exam questions were totally different and i could not pass , and there were questions about Solar , there were questions (maybe 8) about Water Department and Water Storm ,,
> Can somebody help me ?? I need to know where can i take the exactly material , which i can study and pass, because in SAFETY there is only about Fire Department there is not a Water department question in my study material ,,, If someone had the same situation please 'give me direction' what to do .....
> 
> Los Angeles , CA


If you go to the licensing area of the forum there is a fellow that can help you with Californias laws!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Nobody has the "exact" tests,no one.Not for any of the trades.Having said that if you study and know your trade the tests are a breeze.


----------



## Batik (Nov 15, 2009)

My complaint is how can i take material for study ???? i bought different types of study guides but nothing . . . . And i ma asking maybe somebody know about that , and can tell me exactly what to do


----------



## Batik (Nov 15, 2009)

Where is a licensing part in forum ??? can u share the link ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Batik said:


> . . . . And i ma asking maybe somebody know about that , and can tell me exactly what to do


How about the board from the area where you are taking the test? Don't they have the study/coverage requirements for the test?


----------



## Batik (Nov 15, 2009)

Speedy they gave a list books where did they take and make questions but its very complicated and the problem is that i don`t exactly what to study , i bought Craftsman books and after i founs that is for journeyman not for electricians , so bad situation .


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Batik said:


> Speedy they gave a list books where did they take and make questions but its very complicated and the problem is that i don`t exactly what to study , i bought Craftsman books and after i founs that is for journeyman not for electricians , so bad situation .


A Journeyman is an Electrician-it usually takes 4 yrs of training to be one- with studying and hands on training. If you are a Bonafide Electrician you should know most of the stuff in that book........................it would be complicated if you haven't the expierience in the Electrical Trade..............


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*?*

Prankster. Craftsman Book?


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> Prankster. Craftsman Book?


It's $26 and 96 pages and based on the 2002 code. What could possibly go wrong?
.
.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Batik said:


> Speedy they gave a list books where did they take and make questions but its very complicated and the problem is that i don`t exactly what to study , i bought Craftsman books and after i founs that *is for journeyman not for electricians *, so bad situation .


:laughing:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Batik said:


> Speedy they gave a list books where did they take and make questions but its very complicated and the problem is that i don`t exactly what to study , i bought Craftsman books and after i founs that is for journeyman not for electricians , so bad situation .


Batik if it's too complicated then it sounds like you need to go to school. There's plenty of community colleges or trade schools that teach electrical work. I would call around to some of those colleges and ask if they offer a degree or certificate program that can help prepare you for that test. 

I don't know how it works in California, or what that test is about. But it sounds like that school you went to is just a brief preparation class for the test. But it's not a college, they probably don't cover the material in depth. I know it's hard for someone from a foreign country who can't speak the language very well to learn stuff like this. It's hard for people who can speak English to understand it, if English is your second language, it just makes it five times harder to grasp. If you want to achieve your goals, you'll have to put some extra effort into it. So find a college, explain to the advisor what you want to accomplish, and talk to some of the instructors at the college too, I'm sure they'll be glad to help you with it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Kenn, that's the most thoughtful reply in this whole thread. :thumbsup:

I know a Ukrainian fellow who is one of the best carpenters I ever met, but is continually stymied by the language barrier. If he had to pass tests written for those whose native language is English in order to practice his trade, he'd be cleaning floors for a living instead.

To his credit, he's taking English courses at the local college. But it's an uphill battle all the way. I think we'd all do well to think about how *we* would cope with a similar situation.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

If a commercial building has a 1250 amp load, what size does the main disconnect need to be? 

HINT: NEC 240.6 lists all STANDARD AMPERE RATINGS. 

What is the minimum amount of 20 amp small appliance branch circuits required for a single-family dwelling unit kitchen? 

What is the minimum size conductor that can be used for installing conductors in parallel? 

Uh......... try buying an NEC first, then prepare for the exam.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> To his credit, he's taking English courses at the local college. But it's an uphill battle all the way. I think we'd all do well to think about how *we* would cope with a similar situation.


haha true, I've been to school with a few people from a foreign country and seen how they struggle. And I can picture myself trying to read a text book that's all in Russian, wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> haha true, I've been to school with a few people from a foreign country and seen how they struggle. And I can picture myself trying to read a text book that's all in Russian, wouldn't be easy.


Get a Russian girlfriend. You'll be speaking Russian like a native. No problem.
.
.
.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Zinsco said:


> Get a Russian girlfriend. You'll be speaking Russian like a native. No problem.
> .
> .
> .


I'll take one, they're usually hot!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

The Ukranian women are hotter.


----------



## Batik (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with u guys , but my situation is different and i need help in another problem ...
I have electricians bachelor`s degree i study 4 years in university ....
But here in US electrical job is totally different and even the way of solving problems troubleshooting ,,,, i dont speak about code , because it is totally different and its new for me ..... But i did good and i have bank of about 2000 question and i was ready for pass ....but in exam the questions were different ...One guy in forum brought examples about questions those are simple questions....i will be happy if in exam questions will be like that , but they asked about 8 questions about water department and water storm , 15 questions about Solar , Conevaier ....and i dont have i material for study that staff ....Do you guys have a any program which include tets questions and can share with me?????? i will be very glad ..... 

Thanks u all guys !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

